# Problème bureau au démarrage



## Ulysses (9 Juin 2000)

J'ai un imac 233 rév.B sous 8.6. Tout fonctionnait à merveille jusqu'à hier et, aujourd'hui, alors que je n'ai rien enlevé ni ajouté au système, ni extensions ni rien, j'ai un gros problème: quand j'allume mon imac, après le démarrage, les menus déroulants du bureaux ne "tiennent" plus (il faut maintenir la souris cliquée), les dossiers et fichiers ne s'ouvrent plus au double-clic mais seulement avec la commande "ouvrir" du menu fichier... Bizarrement, si j'ouvre le dossier "appli. récentes" du menu et jette les alias qui s'ty trouvent, tout rentre apparemment dans l'ordre. Je fais alors "redémarrer" et un message d'erreur me dit qu'une application autre que le finder refuse de se fermer. Je recommence redémarrer, ça le fait, et tous les problèmes recommencent ??? J'ai cru que le tableau de bord "options menu pomme" déconnait j'ai viré ses préférences. En voulant ensuite l'ouvrir: message "erreur grave : impossible d'ouvrir...". J'ai désactivé le tableau de bord "options menu pomme", mais rien n'y fait. Comme je ne peux réinstaller ce tdb sans tout réinstaller du "logiciel de réinstallation imac avec syst. 8.5" (lequel balance un installeur qui met la grouille dans le 8.6), je suis très embêté. Un de vous, chers mac users, pourrait-il (rapidement) m'aider ? (Pardon pour la longueur du message).


----------



## Ulysses (9 Juin 2000)

(comme un crétin j'ai posté deux fois le même sujet: désolé)
Post-scriptum : quand j'ouvre "options menu pomme" (de 8.6 donc) le "champs" 
applications récentes est plein d'une interminable ligne de petites étoiles. Ca m'inquiète!


----------



## JackSim (9 Juin 2000)

Je ne sais pas ce qui peut provoquer d'aussi étranges symptômes... Mais dans ces cas-là, une bonne "clean install" (c'est à dire la création d'un nouveau Dossier Système à partir de zéro) s'impose. C'est plus sûr...


------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------



## sharky (9 Juin 2000)

Tu as essayé de tout simplement reconstruire le bureau ?


----------



## Ulysses (9 Juin 2000)

J'ai reconstruit 3x le bureau, zappé la PRAM, chopé (avec TomeViewer) le tableau de bord suspect (options menu pomme) et l'ai remplacé... J'aurais aimé ne pas avoir à tout réinstaller (je n'ai pas de sauvegarde). Je suis fort perplexe.


----------



## Ulysses (9 Juin 2000)

OK, merci pour la précision. Mais comment fait-on cette "clean install" et, une fois qu'on a deux systèmes, comment savoir ce qu'il faut récupérer de l'ancien (par glisser-remplacer?) ? Je suis un peu ignorant en la matière.
Autre chose: hier, j'ai éteint mon imac, le rallumant aujourd'hui : apparemment plus de problème. Je redémarre pour vérifier, boum, ça recommence: souris inopérante, options menu pomme tout fou... J'ouvre le "menu pomme", vire les dossiers vides "élts récents" et "applis récentes", tout rentre dans l'ordre ???
Pourrait-ce être un virus?


----------



## Lonesome Boy (10 Juin 2000)

Tu peux aussi faire une install "à la main". Tu démarre sur le CD "Restauration du logiciel" (touche "C" enfoncée), tu ouvres le dossier "Configurations" puis le fichier "iMac HD.img" (c'est une image disque d'un sytème complet). Tu jettes les fichiers systémes de ton disque dur et tu les remplace par ceux de l'image disque que tu viens d'ouvrir. Ensuite t'as plus qu'à faire la mise-à-jour Mac OS 8.6.
Mais ce n'est pas sûr que ça résolve ton problème: si son origine n'a rien à voir avec les fichiers sytème, les remplacer ne règlera rien. Un conseil: jette aussi les différentes prefs du sytème. Sinon, essaie de remplacer uniquement le fichier ROM.
Es-tu sûr que tu n'a installé aucun logiciel, ni fait de m-àj (des fois, on oublie)? Cela peut venir d'un conflit d'extension ou de tableau de bord (ça existe aussi: j'en ai fait l'expérience).


----------



## Ulysses (10 Juin 2000)

Merci pour ce conseil. Je vais essayer ça. Mais je crains que le problème soirt ailleurs. Par exemple, je vien de reconfigurer mes comptes internet sur IE5, car j'avais remplacé les préfs. En remplissant les champs, un message n'a cessé de me dire qu'une autre appli avait modifié mes réglages qui s'effaçaient en partie et IE5 mettait Eudora et NewsWatcher par défaut: je n'ai ni l'une ni l'autre. Diable diable, tout cela est bien inquiétant. Enfin, merci.


----------



## Fogi (10 Juin 2000)

Et si tu explorait la piste virus?
NAV et Norton ensuite pour réparer éventuellement.


----------



## szamcha (10 Juin 2000)

faire une installation clean ne nécessite pas de faire une sauvegarde, C'est juste un option qui permet de refaire un dossier système tout neuf. l'installeur garde de côté l'ancien dossier système pour que tu puisses y récupérer ce dont tu as besoin (extensions autre que MacOs, préférences, etc...).
Voilà suffit d'assez de place sur ton diskdur.


----------



## Ulysses (11 Juin 2000)

N'ayant pas NAV, j'ai installé la démo de NAV 6.0 du CD de MACFUN n°8, extensions désactivées. J'aurais aimé démarrer, comme il faut le faire avec NAV, à partir du CRrom, mais avec un CD démo, impossible. (Donc si j'avais un virus dans la mémoire, je l'ai toujours).
Cela dit la démo de NAV installé, le scan/repair effectué sur mon MacHD, aucun virus détecté. J'ai redémarré plusieurs fois et les symptômes inquiétants mentionnés ci-dessus semblent avoir étrangement disparus (jusqu'à preuve du contraire). Bon, ne soyons pas parano, peut-être mon imac a-t-il eu une petite crise qui s'est guérie par enchantement (je n'y crois guère).
Bref. Merci à tous pour vos conseils.


----------



## Ulysses (16 Juin 2000)

Mon problème semble être aussi lié à Outlook5, car en utilisant le Tdb "Internet", plusieurs fois, NAV m'a signalé que Outlook essayait de modifier "Internet", et avant d'avoir installé la démo de NAV (qui ne signale aucun virus), mes préférences de comptes internet avaient été plusieurs fois modifiées. J'ai viré tout ce qui m'a semblé faire partie de IE5 et OE5 et réutilise en ce moment IE4.5. Mais je ne suis pas sûr du tout d'avoir résolu mon problème, même si mes problèmes de bureau et d'options menu-pomme ont disparus. D'autant que, hier soir, tentant de zapper la PRAM avec TechTool, NAV m'a affiché un message "Virus-like activity: l'alias TechTool essaye de modifier l'application active TechTool". J'ai cliqué sur "deny", viré l'alias de TechTool placé dans "Ouverture au démarrage" et zappé la pram par combinaison de touches au démarrage. Mais au "Scan and repair", NAV ne détecte aucun virus. Alors : virus ou pas virus?


----------

